# Sự thật về xác ướp đầu khỉ mình cá



## Xinh (11 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy một thực tế bàng hoàng về xác ướp được gọi là “cá khỉ”.*

Mới đây người ta đã công bố kết quả quá trình nghiên cứu của viện bảo  tàng Horniman thuộc Anh về nguồn gốc của “nàng tiên cá” vốn đã luôn là  một ẩn số với mọi người trong một thời gian dài.

Từ bảo tàng Horniman cho tới nhiều nơi khác trên thế giới đã lưu giữ và  bảo tồn nhiều xác ướp được gọi là “nàng tiên cá” có một hình thể kỳ lạ.  Trong đó, “nàng tiên cá” của bảo tàng Horniman với tên gọi là “monkey  fish” (cá khỉ) cũng gây hiếu kỳ với rất nhiều người.









 	Cận cảnh phần đầu của "cá khỉ"


 “Cá khỉ” của bảo tàng này được đưa tới từ Nhật Bản.  Nó đã được mua lại từ một người Anh vào năm 1919. Từ năm 1982, bảo tàng  này nhận được xác ướp của “cá khỉ” như một món quà quyên góp và từ đó  tới nay đã được lưu giữ tại đây.

Những người bình thường cho rằng những “nàng tiên cá” như thế này (ám  chỉ cá khỉ) là do các ngư dân của Đông Á hoặc Nhật Bản tạo nên. Những  lính thủy trong quá khứ đã mua chúng về từ những rạp xiếc bởi sự tò mò  hoặc vì coi đây là biểu tượng cho sự may mắn khi đi biển. Từ đó, nó đã  được phổ biến ra toàn thế giới.








 	Hình ảnh "xác ướp cá khỉ" tại bảo tàng Horniman


 Tuy nhiên, những nhà khoa học của đầu thế kỷ 20 đã bị sốc khi nhìn  thấy “nàng tiên cá” có hình thù kỳ quái này. Đó là một thứ không thể lý  giải nổi với chuẩn mực khoa học khi đó. Cũng có một số người nhận định  đó là nàng tiên cá đã được xác ướp hóa.
















 	Đầu là khỉ, thân là cá - Có thực sự là một "nàng tiên cá" biến dị?


 Sau này, họ nghĩ rằng người ta đã khâu đầu của loài khỉ với phần thân  của một con cá. Với lý do này mà người ta đặt cho nó biệt danh là cá  khỉ. Theo nhóm nghiên cứu người Anh vào năm 2011, cuối cùng sự thật về  loài cá khỉ được sáng tỏ, nó đã được làm ra từ giấy.

Xác ướp có hình thù kỳ quái, đầu khỉ mình cá với chiều dài 525mm, chiều  cao 210mm và độ rộng 212mm. Nhóm nghiên cứu đã vận dụng những công nghệ  tiên tiến để điều tra cấu tạo của loài cá khỉ này. Kết quả, họ đã nhận  ra nó được làm từ giấy, lá cây, dây sắt, đất sét, các mẩu xương cá và  chân gà. Không hề có một dấu vết nào của khỉ.








 	Hình ảnh chụp X-quang của cá khỉ



























 	Nhờ vào những công nghệ hiện đại, cuối cùng các nhà khoa học đã  phát hiện ra sự thật: xác ướp cá khỉ chỉ là đồ giả được làm từ giấy


Theo _Daum/ 24h_​


----------

